# Lifted increase?



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just downloaded a pattern for a beanie hat. It is knit from the top down and it calls for something called a lifted increase. I have never heard of such a thing :hohum: Yes, I can and will look it up via Google but I thought I'd post this here too in case others have never heard of this.

So you you all know what a lifted increase is? I would imagine the toe up sock knitters might have a clue. Maybe it is one of the usual increases going by a different name :shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think WIHH has it right. 
The increase where you lift the bar between stitches.
They can be really tight to work though, and still leave a small hole in the fabric.

I much prefer Cat Bordhi's paired increases.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A lifted increase is often called "make one" or a raised bar increase.

If you knit loosely, the bar is usually pretty easy to grab and then you knit into the back of it so it isn't a big hole.

The 'knit into the mother or grandmother' (Cat Bordhi style) is neater, and honestly, in this case it won't much matter which increase you use so long as you are consistent.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well the links and videos I looked at you were not lifting the bar between the stitches but going into the stitch below the next stitch and knitting into that stitch. Knitting that and the original stitch. Here [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMMAJZoN_JQ]Lifted or Raised Increase - Right Leaning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Take your pick Marchwind. 
Cat's method is very close to the same thing.
The 'leg' of the stitch is the same thing as the 'loop'.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Mary Thomas sez the "lifted" increase is knitting into the head of the stitch below. The "raised" increase is made by picking up the running thread between two stitches. (Leaves more of a hole)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I have to confess that I did not look at the video that WIHH posted, I was just going off the words. I wil look at them when I have a bit more time and a more stable connection.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Yep, I ran into this one recently too, it's supposed to be knitting into the bar of the stitch below to the back of the work. I honestly found it easier to pick up the side loop of the same stitch, but I'm a really tight knitter. I have to admit, it actually turns out one of the nicest increases I've ever used. Very smooth transition.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ckoSogTdDQ&feature=fvwrel"]lifted increases - YouTube[/ame]

Lifted increases use the stitch below, either the right side or left side depending on which way you want the stitch to lean.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi I think your video is much better at explaining it then mine was. Thanks, I had seen that one but hadn't watched it.


----------

